

Ask HN: Source of machine parsable product catalogs? - aundumla

Hi, I would like to experiment with product space exploration ideas. Current state of affairs(I mean, for example check Amazon page for Compact Cameras, link in footnotes) is pretty dissatisfying. Interface like this is build for people who know what they are looking for. What if one don't know much about cameras? It won't learn here what is the price range, which features are important, which products are similar to each other, etc.<p>I need data to experiment with. Can you suggest any machine parsable databases of product(any products not only cameras, of course) specifications?<p>1. http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Cameras-Photo/b/ref=amb_link_352847582_18?ie=UTF8&#38;node=330405011&#38;pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&#38;pf_rd_s=gp-left-3&#38;pf_rd_r=1B0R149NHNKN3FQT4FFV&#38;pf_rd_t=101&#38;pf_rd_p=1282914402&#38;pf_rd_i=502394
======
rrival
Try Amazon's data itself via their API - <http://aws.amazon.com/>

~~~
aundumla
You mean Product Advertising API. I have already checked it. They provide very
little data. No tech specs at all.

